# arrow bicycle help



## ozzmonaut (Jul 8, 2013)

OK, so I went to look at a bike under the assumption that it was an Indian. It is actually a Pierce Arrow. The badge says Arrow but other stamping with "Pierce" and manufacturing info is worn to almost not visible. Not really the sellers fault, he apparently thought Arrow was an Indian thing. I don't have pics because I can't transfer pics from my phone to my computer. Condition is okay. Straight top bar, no arch bar or any of that. Kind of a tall frame. The seat will have to be almost all the way down for me to ride it. No dropstand and no ears for one, so it either came without or had the stand with integrated ears. Wheels are fully intact and straight. Paint is about 60% there. Handlebars are replacement crossbars, not originals. Seat is fairly deteriorated. I know without pics an estimate of value is impossible. Just wondering if it is worth getting for what it is. It is chain, not driveshaft, so I'm guessing it is later, like 1917-18. He thought it was a 1920 Indian before I told him what they are. It still pedals and everything moves as it should. I'd be trading a early 30's colson ladies bike and some cash for it. I'm a little disappointed that it isn't an Indian, but this would still be the earliest bike I've ever owned. Given what info I have, would the Colson and $200 be a safe investment for it? Not concerned with the resale value, but I don't want to overspend since I will still have to spend money to get it ridable. Thanks


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

You can send pics from your phone to your email.  Just like sending pics to another phone but type in your email address instead.  

Sorry, that is the only help I can offer.


----------



## chitown (Jul 9, 2013)

Strange that it has an "Arrow" head badge but also "Pierce"! I do not know of any Pierce Arrow bicycles but know of them as separate companies... actually 3 companies. Pierce Arrow was the Auto Manufacturer. Pierce made motorcycles and bicycles but none of them were named the Arrow (to my limited knowledge... corrections more than welcome). Then there was Arrow badged bikes from the teens out of Chicago. Which I suspect as being Miami built but marketed/assembled out of Chicago. The bladed fork is the same as English forks found on Mead's) There is also a 4th company or branding of Pierce Arrow and that is an English company.

Leon Dixon has some documentation about the Pierce Arrow here:

http://www.nbhaa.com/gtcc6.html











I would venture to guess that it would be worth the 30 's Colson and $200 all day! The taller frames usually indicate an earlier date but not always.

1914 & 1917 ad for the Arrow and Dave the Waves awesome 1917 Arrow!:


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually the badge really just says Arrow and a large decorative "A". I thought it said Pierce somewhere on the badge but probably not. I'm just going from typing in Arrow bicycle on google and assuming it's a pierce since I already knew pierce made bicycles. It's too worn out to tell on the badge any other info except for arrow. My phone is just a regular cell phone. Not sure how to send pics to email. I'm going to try sending them to my friend and see if he can load them from his phone to my computer.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 9, 2013)

Before I had smartphone, I would text my photos to my email.  Instead of phon number (like sending to a friend), just put in you email.  It should work.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 9, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Before I had smartphone, I would text my photos to my email.  Instead of phon number (like sending to a friend), just put in you email.  It should work.



I tried this but didn't go through. I'm actually going to just use my friends phone to log in here and hopefully post the pics. But since is likely a good deal I might just go get it and be able to take normal pics. He said he thought the bars were original but being teens and from the pics I've seen crossbars would not be correct. Is there a chance they could be correct? That would definitely seal the deal. If crossbars were an option then it might help at least.


----------



## sam (Jul 10, 2013)

The important part is Buffalo or Angola?
The original Pierce built bikes said Buffalo on the badge
After he sold the bike division to Emblem the badge said Angola
The bikes are identical. And both are collectable.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 10, 2013)

*picture of crank*

your crank/ chain ring look like this ? I think this is Pierce..Tom


----------



## filmonger (Jul 11, 2013)

*Arrow*

Not sure if this is of any help - but here is an Ebay link to some 1916 arrow bicycle stuff - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-19...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6cc9cd44


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Arrow Bicycle*

The model you are looking at is a 1960's British bicycle co. even some made in japan of that era.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 17, 2013)

So which bicycle was found...the cool new motorcycle prewar model or the thrift store English multi-speed?
Chris


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 17, 2013)

tommydale1950 said:


> your crank/ chain ring look like this ? I think this is Pierce..Tom



I have not been able to go back for the bike yet. It is a similar sprocket if not the same. No small holes toward the center I believe. Definitely not a 60's bike. Same one-piece crank, not a lugged frame. No tube between the top tube and downtube. I just transferred with my job so less time to drive for bikes and less money too for the moment. Also haven't been on this site as much. Hopefully that will change once I am settled in and first inventory is out of the way (and the slight promotion takes effectrolleyes:


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 17, 2013)

Plus I want to try to pick a few more things from him. Almost everything there is prewar but too much ladies bikes and rust. But I did spot a few things I'd like to have, hopefully get a few things and make the trip worth while.


----------

